# Where to buy Argan oil



## chlobue (May 21, 2016)

I'm looking for the best prices on Argan oil. Any suggestions??
Thanks in advance.

chris


----------



## lsg (May 21, 2016)

Soaper's Choice has it.


----------



## Kamahido (May 21, 2016)

I buy all my base oils from Soaper's Choice.


----------



## Earthen_Step (May 21, 2016)

Bulk apothecary has it at a decent price.


----------



## TBandCW (May 21, 2016)

I've gotten it from Bulk Apothecary and WSP.  I get it in the one gallon (7lb) container.


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (May 23, 2016)

The price at soapers choice is great if you don't mind getting a ton


----------



## shunt2011 (May 23, 2016)

I too use soaper's choice.


----------



## chlobue (May 23, 2016)

Thanks for responses. I'll go with Soapers Choice.
Thanks to all

chris


----------

